

Hindsight Devalues Science - jey
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2007/08/hindsight-deval.html

======
mynameishere
Every science has its branch of engineering. Physics has Physical engineering,
Comp Sci has software development, physiology has medicine.

What's the equivilent branch of engineering for sociology or social
pyschology? I can think of: Propaganda/public relations/advertising, group and
crowd control, realpolitik, etc.

Nothing too good in a general sense.

~~~
pocketofposies
More importantly, every science has its branch(es) of bias and hard sciences
are no exception.

